

The slow death of Dopplr at Nokia - bensummers
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/pda/2010/sep/10/slow-death-of-dopplr

======
westi
I really miss the utility that Dopplr provided and while Tripit does provide a
good service it is not the same service.

I find it really sad when a startup that was providing such an excellent
service is bought up a dies like this.

If it really was just a talent acquisition and they have no desire to maintain
the service why not put the business up for sale while it still has some users
or at least let everyone know what the plans for it are.

~~~
westi
Thinking about this some more over lunch today I think that a merge of the
functionality of Dopplr and FourSquare would be a really interesting thing.

Combining the social gaming and tips from FourSquare with the trip information
and tips from Dopplr would probably be a really useful result.

